# Tinted up



## rockr8r (Jul 5, 2017)

Got my redline tinted. 5% rear and 15% front. Looks good.


































-Dan


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

man, your car is BLACK!!!!! I did mine at 35% all the way around, to stay legal. Like the black wheels, wish I had those, or black chrome. Looks good


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice, oh so nice!!!
I love black. Very good looking cruze!


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice. I went 20% all around.


----------

